# ACS RPL Skill Assessment - ICT Business Analyst



## ayyaram (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi,

Name: Ayyaram

Educational Qualifications: B.E. (Mechanical Engineering)

Nominated Occupation: ICT Business Analyst - 261111

Experience as ICT Business Analyst: 9+ years (all in USA)

Overall IT experience: 16 years

Overall experience in USA: 13+ years

IELTS Scores:

Writing: 7.5
Reading: 8.5
Listening: 8.0
Speaking: 8.5

Applied for ACS Skills Assessment on April 30, 2013. On Jul 26, 2013, (after 12 weeks) received an email "Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type. We would like to provide you the option to change your application type to a RPL application (Recognition of Prior Learning)." from ACS.

Prepared 2 projects (one work from Employer 6 and the other from Employer 3) (see below) and completed the RPL project report form and provided all required docs on Aug 12, 2013. 

Received ACS letter on Aug 15, 2013 stating the following:

*Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. 

The following employment after December 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. *

Dates: 07/03 - 03/04 (0yrs 8mths) 
Position: Systems Analyst 
Employer: Employer 1 
Country: USA

Dates: 07/04 - 11/09 (5yrs 4mths) 
Position: Business Systems Analyst 
Employer: Employer 2
Country: USA 

Dates: 12/09 - 01/11 (1yrs 1mths) 
Position: Senior Business Analyst 
Employer: Employer 3 
Country: USA 

Dates: 01/11 - 12/11 (0yrs 11mths) 
Position: Business Analyst 
Employer: Employer 4 
Country: USA 

Dates: 05/12 - 04/13 (0yrs 11mths) 
Position: Senior Business Analyst 
Employer: Employer 6
Country: USA 

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.

Dates: 04/12 - 05/12 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Senior Business Analyst - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Detail
Employer: Employer 5
Country: USA

-------

I am confused whether ACS is telling about me as 8 years and 11 months experienced (total of all assessment) or less than 4 yrs experienced (starting from Dec 2009). I thought ACS has been able to identify that I performed Business Analysis at a Senior level (appropriately skilled level) starting Dec 2009.

Inquired ACS about this but, so far no response. Can anyone help me in deciphering the following?

*"The following employment after December 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level."*

But irrespective of my doubt I applied for EOI and for a State Nomination by mentioning that I have 8 + yrs of experience.

Thanks!


----------



## Janar (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi,

Any update on your EOI? Did they consider your full exp?

Also on your RPL projects, did you give any client or internal reference for those projects or just your experience letter to cover them?


----------



## ayyaram (Aug 19, 2013)

*Skills Assessment / RPL Projects*

Hi Janar,

Still I am not sure about my experience (number of years). I have not received any communication from any one.

RPL projects - I described some of the projects in detail I worked. I didn't provide any specific reference just the experience letters.

Question:

Here is a scenario:

I migrate through a provisional visa say subclass 489 (Family or State sponsored).

While I am in Australia if I or my wife become eligible for a permanent visa say subclass 189 or 190, do I need to again pay the full fees (around $7500 for myself and my family) or is it just like for 887 subclass (provisional to permanent conversion)?

If I apply for subclass 887 two yrs after my stay in Australia I have to pay only less than $800 for myself and my family however, generally for 189 or 190 I have to pay around $7500 for myself and my family.

Please let me know if you know the answer for this.

Thanks!

Ramesh


----------



## New_user01 (May 29, 2013)

ayyaram said:


> Hi Janar,
> 
> Still I am not sure about my experience (number of years). I have not received any communication from any one.
> 
> ...


Hi Ayyaram,

Through your ACS, you are getting 5 point for your experience. you should go for 189/190 as through 489 route,you wouldn't be getting Medical benefits and you would have to stay in regional area.

What are your points bifurcation?

I mean what's your education and age?


----------



## ayyaram (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi New User,

I am 40 yrs old. So, I won't be eligible for 189 or 190 if I get only 5 points for my experience through ACS.

So,

Age 15 points, English 10 points (IELTS 7.5 lowest score), Education 15 points and Experience = 5 points.

So, 15 + 10 + 15 + 5 = 45 points only even if I get 8 in IELTS it would increase the points by 10 only which will be 55 only.

I may have to settle in USA rather than migrate to Australia but, you know it is not my career there is something personal that requires me to migrate to Australia.

I never thought it would have been this difficult for me (with so many yrs of IT experience and US experience).

Thanks!

Ayyaram


----------



## New_user01 (May 29, 2013)

ayyaram said:


> Hi New User,
> 
> I am 40 yrs old. So, I won't be eligible for 189 or 190 if I get only 5 points for my experience through ACS.
> 
> ...



Yeah I understand that you must have your priorities.

I would suggest you to go for 8 in IELTS and after looking at your previous score, I am sure you can easily get it.

and then you could apply for state sponsorship under 190 Visa. and in the worst scenario, you can still apply for 489 with 65 points.

I am in the same boat as you are in. I am having 45 points (Age 30+ Education -10) as ACS will eat up all of my 7 years of experience in BA profile so i am having hard time to get 7 each in IELTS.

Even I have stayed in U.S for 1.5 years but settling there is more difficult than other countries.


----------



## ExpatOnTheRoad (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi 

Can you please advise where did you upload/attach the RPL Project Report.

Thanks
ExpatOnTheRoad


----------



## INDAUZ (Jul 7, 2014)

ayyaram said:


> Hi,
> 
> Name: Ayyaram
> 
> ...








So if i get that right.. For RPL, all you have done is (or as required by ACS) the experience letter detailing the start-end dates of your projects (for each of your employer). ALso, the Roles & Responsibilities were described, isnt it?

Plus, how much do they charge for RPL?


----------



## Harshita (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi,
I have a similar situation of confusion in no of years of work ex with ACS where they say 'your skill assessment is positive, your experience after Nov 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code'

My points are 55 as of now and to reach 60, I, either have to score 8 in IELTS or wait till Nov 2014 for work ex to complete 3 years right?

Also, I do have a break from Oct 2012-Feb 2013 (3.5 months) does this mean I will gain the 5 work ex points in Nov 2014+3.5months = Feb mid of 2015?

I am hoping to gain a state sponsorship but NSW opened and closed within a few hours on 14 July 2014, Victoria usually asks for 5 years minimum exp (I have a total of 4.5 years but as per ACS I can bank upon approx 2.5years as of now)

ACS result-24 April 2014/ IELTS(1st attempt-8.5R,8.5L,7S,7W) (2nd attemp-02Aug2014) / EOI-pending


----------



## INDAUZ (Jul 7, 2014)

Har****a said:


> Hi,
> I have a similar situation of confusion in no of years of work ex with ACS where they say 'your skill assessment is positive, your experience after Nov 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code'
> 
> My points are 55 as of now and to reach 60, I, either have to score 8 in IELTS or wait till Nov 2014 for work ex to complete 3 years right?
> ...



There are 5pts if you code with Visa-Class 190 which is state sponsored. You may like to add it to your current total of 55, if not added already.


----------



## ayyaram (Aug 19, 2013)

INDAUZ said:


> So if i get that right.. For RPL, all you have done is (or as required by ACS) the experience letter detailing the start-end dates of your projects (for each of your employer). ALso, the Roles & Responsibilities were described, isnt it?
> 
> Plus, how much do they charge for RPL?


Hi INDAUZ,

Forgot how much I paid specifically for APL. RPL is complete description about the most recent , start - end dates, roles and responsibilities stated in the RPL form. projects.


----------



## ayyaram (Aug 19, 2013)

Janar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any update on your EOI? Did they consider your full exp?
> 
> Also on your RPL projects, did you give any client or internal reference for those projects or just your experience letter to cover them?


Hi Janar,

I didn't provide any references specifically for RPL. My experience letters were the only supporting evidence for my RPL. As you know when someone reads the RPL at least they know whether the project done is real or not. However, it will be difficult to validate who done it.

Thanks!

Ayyaram


----------



## ayyaram (Aug 19, 2013)

ExpatOnTheRoad said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you please advise where did you upload/attach the RPL Project Report.
> 
> ...


Hi ExpatOnTheRoad

I don' remember now exactly. But I believe I sent the RPL as additional documentation through the link provided by ACS to me.

Thanks!

Ayyaram


----------



## ayyaram (Aug 19, 2013)

Janar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any update on your EOI? Did they consider your full exp?
> 
> Also on your RPL projects, did you give any client or internal reference for those projects or just your experience letter to cover them?


Hi Janar,

Yes, looks like they (DIBP and NT Migration) did consider my full experience and didn't deduce experience according to ACS assessment. Otherwise, I would not have been granted with subclass 489.

Now after taking a personal hit of Australian medical expenses I decided to appear for IELTS in the hope of getting band 8 with which I am planning to go subclass 189. Crossing my fingers and toes.

Thanks!

Ayyaram


----------



## reza23 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi guys, 

I am going to send my documents to be assessed as ICT Business Analyst soon. I have got 3 years jobs experience and want to get job reference from my employee but I dont know what I should put on it. 

Is there any one here has a successful job reference that be assessed by ACS before. I just want to get some idea how should my job reference should be write.


----------



## surocks (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi,

I completed my graduation from Electronics and Communication Engineering and I have 5 years of experience as a Business Analyst. I am confused whether to go for normal ACS assessment option or RPL option. Please help me out on this.


----------



## urbanm (Aug 12, 2014)

surocks said:


> Hi,
> 
> I completed my graduation from Electronics and Communication Engineering and I have 5 years of experience as a Business Analyst. I am confused whether to go for normal ACS assessment option or RPL option. Please help me out on this.


Hi,
The pre-requisite of the RPL route is minimum 6 years of work. Thus, you unfortunately cannot go via RPL, you have to wait 1 year for that.
I'm not sure about your degree, doesn't sound like ICT major to me, but depends on the actual ICT content. Might work as ICT Minor. A closely related ICT minor would suffice, but, in the end, you won't get any points for experience.
Check out the Summary of Criteria on the ACS website: https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment
Regards,
m


----------



## surocks (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks a lot urbanm. These are the subjects in my graduation. Would my degree qualify as ICT minor ?

1st YEAR

•	APPLIED PHYSICS
•	C PROGRAMMING AND DATA STRUCTURES
•	ELECTRONIC DEVICES AND CIRCUITS
•	ENGLISH
•	MATHEMATICAL METHODS
•	MATHEMATICS - 1
•	NETWORK ANALYSIS

2ND YEAR 1ST SEMESTER

•	ELECTRONIC CIRCUIT ANALYSIS
•	ENVIRONMENTAL STUDIES
•	MATHEMATICS – 3
•	PROBABILITY THEORY AND STOCHASTIC PROCESS
•	PULSE AND DIGITAL CIRCUITS
•	SIGNALS AND SYSTEMS

2ND YEAR 2ND SEMESTER

•	ANALOG COMMUNICATIONS
•	CONTROL SYSTEMS
•	ELECTRICAL TEHNOLOGY
•	ELECTROMAGNEIC WAVES AND TRANSMISSION LINES
•	OOPS THROUGH JAVA
•	SWITCHING THEORY AND LOGIC DESIGN

3RD YEAR 1ST SEMESTER

•	ANTENNAS AND WAVE PROPAGATION
•	COMPUTER ORGANIZATION
•	DIGITAL COMMUNICATIONS
•	DIGITAL IC APPLICATIONS 
•	LINEAR IC APPLICATIONS
•	MANAGERIAL ECONOMICS AND FINANCIAL ANALYSIS

3RD YEAR 2ND SEMESTER

•	DIGITAL SIGNAL PROCESSING
•	MANAGEMENT SCIENCE
•	MICROPROCESSORS AND INTERFACING
•	MICROWAVE ENGINEERING
•	TELECOM SWITCHING SYSTEMS AND NETWORKS
•	VLSI DESIGN

4TH YEAR 1ST SEMESTER

•	COMPUTER NETWORKS
•	ELECTRONIC MEASUREMENTS AND INSTRUMENTATION
•	MICROCONTROLLERS AND APPLICATIONS
•	OPTYICAL COMMUNICATIONS
•	RADAR SYSTEMS
•	SATELLITE COMMUNICATIONS

4TH YEAR 2ND SEMESTER

•	CELLULAR AND MOBILE COMMUNICATIONS
•	DSP PROCESSORS AND ARCHITECTURES
•	EMBEDDED AND REAL TIME SYSTEMS


----------



## urbanm (Aug 12, 2014)

surocks said:


> Thanks a lot urbanm. These are the subjects in my graduation. Would my degree qualify as ICT minor ?
> 
> 1st YEAR
> 
> ...


Hi,
Would I know the answer to your question, I'd send my CV to ACS right away 

To be serious, I am not capable of giving official advice to you on the skills assessment. I can see that there are quite a few ICT related subjects in your curriculum, but whether it's enough for ICT Minor, that I can't tell.
In my personal opinion, you can try three routes.
1. Consult a good migration agent. He/she'll know what to do. 
2. Apply for ACS assessment as ICT Minor. If they assess your education as insufficient ICT content, they will change it to RPL and ask a project report from you. But, in this case, your assessment will be negative due to the fact that you have only 5 years experience.
3. Work for 1 more year, and then apply for ACS assessment via RPL. This bears some risk, as your (our  ) occupation might be removed from SOL list...
+1 enroll into a Masters' course in Australia. If you can afford that... 

But please bear in mind that all this was just my personal opinion! I might have been wrong, my knowledge is limited as I am not a professional Migration Agent.

Good luck with your endeavour!
m.


----------



## surocks (Aug 7, 2014)

Haha...thanks a lot urbanm


----------



## Pankaj_11 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi all, 
An update, got my ICT BA skill assessed through RPL, got the results today, they have assessed eligibility in the ICT BA, but with "nil" experience (Have total relevant experience of 6 yrs but education qualification was in finance) 

A huge roadblock, 
Points as of now: 
Age (30 pts) + Bachelors (15pts) + IELTS(10 points) = 55, short of 10 points

For the points test, I believe I cannot claim any points for 'Overseas work experience' and I will get 0 points for experience.

Now .. I am thinking that I can apply for state sponsorship and gain 5 points (I can choose subclass visa 190) but I am not sure if I can get state sponsorship because ACS letter mentions eligible experience after May 2014 (that is just 3 months).

Example, Victoria state sponsorship mentions on its website that a minimum of 5 years of work experience is required for ICT Business analyst. 
Would they consider the entire 6 years experience as a business analyst or just the experience after May 2014 while providing state nomination? 

Seniors, your help required, please guide! Thanks so much in advance !


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Pankaj_11 said:


> Hi all,
> An update, got my ICT BA skill assessed through RPL, got the results today, they have assessed eligibility in the ICT BA, but with "nil" experience (Have total relevant experience of 6 yrs but education qualification was in finance)
> 
> A huge roadblock,
> ...


Check NSW state sponsorship. As per my understanding, you can apply for NSW even if not claiming points for experience. 
Also send email to NSW to know exactly if they have such minimum experience requirements. They reply back in 1-2 days.


----------



## Pankaj_11 (Apr 22, 2014)

athar.dcsian said:


> Check NSW state sponsorship. As per my understanding, you can apply for NSW even if not claiming points for experience.
> Also send email to NSW to know exactly if they have such minimum experience requirements. They reply back in 1-2 days.


In that case, I only have the option for NSW. Victoria will not be an option??


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Pankaj_11 said:


> In that case, I only have the option for NSW. Victoria will not be an option??


Check the criteria for Victoria on their website. I am not sure. Or post your query in Victoria thread.


----------



## veera84 (May 15, 2014)

I am a Mechanical Engineer too, working as a SAP ERP Functional consultant, who applied for ACS Skills Assessment. Today, I have received a mail asking me to convert to RPL. But my case is slightly different from a general Mechanical Engineer with IT experience. Let me brief you all. 

I have done B.E. Mechanical. I have additionally done a 1 year diploma from local software training institute with C, C++, Java2, VB6, SQL, Oracle and other RDBMS, pc hardware troubleshooting course content. I have done a 1 year Professional CADD course from CADD Centre. I am a Sun Certified Java Programmer.

In my B.E, I have a list of subjects with major ICT Content related to my skilled occupation:
Code	Subject
GE132	Computer Practice I
EC152	Electronics Engineering
GE134	Engineering Graphics
GE135	Computer Practice II
MA038	Numerical Methods
ME238	Computer Graphics and Drafting
ME335	Computer Aided Design
ME338	Computer Aided Manufacturing (CAM)
ME045	Industrial Robotics
ME343	CAM Laboratory
ME343	Mechatronics
ME434	Microprocessor Lab
ME439	Comprehension (using engineering and computer skills to solve problems)
ME444	Project Work (built a software for selecting cranes)

I had also highlighted a set of subjects, which were useful to me as an ERP consultant, but with minor ICT content

Code Subject
GE131	Engineering Mechanics
ME233	Manufacturing Technology Lab
ME235	Production Technology
ME332	Measurements and Controls
CE071	Principles of Environmental Science and Engineering
GE035	Professional Ethics
MF441	Process Planning and Cost Estimation
GE406	Total Quality Management
ME435	Engineering Management
ME436	Operations Research

Now should I request clarification from the Skills assessor, whether my Bachelors could be considered as ICT Major closely related to my skilled occupation - 261111 (25% of subjects in 4 year course / 15 subjects out of my 60 subjects) or at least ICT Minor (2/3 of 25% or 2/3* 15=10 subjects). Because I dont want to convert my application to RPL when I have primary and tertiary (Diplomas, Certification) with ICT Content.


----------



## Sarav (Aug 4, 2013)

veera84 said:


> I am a Mechanical Engineer too, working as a SAP ERP Functional consultant, who applied for ACS Skills Assessment. Today, I have received a mail asking me to convert to RPL. But my case is slightly different from a general Mechanical Engineer with IT experience. Let me brief you all.
> 
> I have done B.E. Mechanical. I have additionally done a 1 year diploma from local software training institute with C, C++, Java2, VB6, SQL, Oracle and other RDBMS, pc hardware troubleshooting course content. I have done a 1 year Professional CADD course from CADD Centre. I am a Sun Certified Java Programmer.
> 
> ...



The diploma from local software institute is not recognized by ACS so as the certifications. The only option left is to apply though RPL. ACS approves only diploma done in NIIT.

So pay the required fees for conversion to RPL and submit the report to get ACS approval.

I was an applicant with same situation and I did the same.


----------



## veera84 (May 15, 2014)

Thanks Sarav,

But if I convert to RPL, how many years from my experience will be cut considering the fact, that I have Business Analyst skill specific reference letters from all my employers (All experience in IT) for my 8+ years in IT?

Additionally, to claim points for my B.E. Mechanical - do I need to apply to Engineers Australia under the Standard CDR Service paying AUD 635?


----------



## Sarav (Aug 4, 2013)

veera84 said:


> Thanks Sarav,
> 
> But if I convert to RPL, how many years from my experience will be cut considering the fact, that I have Business Analyst skill specific reference letters from all my employers (All experience in IT) for my 8+ years in IT?
> 
> Additionally, to claim points for my B.E. Mechanical - do I need to apply to Engineers Australia under the Standard CDR Service paying AUD 635?


Hi Veera,

If you apply via RPL mode, ACS will deduct 6 years of your IT experience.

No need to do assessment with Engineers Australia.


----------



## veera84 (May 15, 2014)

meaning I can claim 15 points in my EOI for my BE under the category
"At least a bachelor degree from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard"

without sending for assessment to Engineers Australia?


----------



## veera84 (May 15, 2014)

veera84 said:


> meaning I can claim 15 points in my EOI for my BE under the category
> "At least a bachelor degree from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard"
> 
> without sending for assessment to Engineers Australia?


For those who might face a similar situation, I understand from Sarav, that you can claim 15 points for your 4 year Engineering degree, once you have the RPL result letter from ACS without sending to Engineers Australia.


----------



## veera84 (May 15, 2014)

In some other forums, people are saying that your degree needs to be assessed by relevant authority as Australia Equivalent for you to claim 15 points. Somebody who has been successful either way, please clarify.

@Sarav, I am not questioning your answer, but I just want a double confirmation before it is too late.


----------



## sudhanagarajan (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,

Am new to this forum.

Did you get your permanent residency ship?

Could you please guide me , I am a B,COM graduate and total experience in IT that I can show to ACS is about 7 years,

Since my education is not matching, do I have to prepare project report separately for all employers,?

Regards
Sudha


----------



## manushri (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi All,
I got a reply from ACS that I need to apply under RPL route for ICT business Analyst. I am in process of preparing the project report under RPL. Because of this RPL route my points for work exp have become 0. 
I have done my B.Com and MBA (finance). What I am interested in understanding is, if I need to take a separate assessment for my MBA degree or B.Com Degree by vetoes, if i need to claim 15 points?

Please advice urgently.

Kind Regards,
Manu


----------



## info4sourav (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I have BE degree in Industrial Engineering and MBA in Marketing (Major) & Systems (Minor). My total experience in Business Analyst role is over 5 years in my current company.

My query is,whether I can go through the normal route for ACS assessment (considering that I had Systems minor in my MBA course) or I will need to take the RPL route where in I will have to show 2 project reports in relation to my work experience?

Pls advise...

Thanks & regards,

Sourav


----------



## kraviraj82 (Feb 9, 2015)

ayyaram said:


> Hi INDAUZ,
> 
> Forgot how much I paid specifically for APL. RPL is complete description about the most recent , start - end dates, roles and responsibilities stated in the RPL form. projects.


Hi Ayyaram and All,

Please can you confirm the cost incurred when you convert to RPL. 

Because some say its only $50 but the below ACS website says $200. 

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0005/12659/Recognition-of-Prior-Learning-RPL.pdf

Pl confirm

_Recognition of Prior Learning RPL – FAQs
Does my qualification contain enough ICT content to apply for a General Skills
application or do I need to apply for an RPL?
Due to the extensive and complex nature of the skills assessment process, it is not possible for us to provide an opinion on your qualifications ICT content until the time of assessment.
Please note that if you apply under General skills and your qualification is assessed as having insufficient ICT and you meet the experience requirement of an RPL application then a recommendation will be sent via email to change your application to RPL. In these circumstances you will need to provide an *additional $200 fee* and provide the ACS Project Report Form._

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## ramvanga (Mar 28, 2015)

Any update on this? Is the RPL from ACS enough to claim 15 points for your graduation or should it be assessed by Engineers Australia as well? I am also on the same boat, so any update would be greatly helpful for me.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

ramvanga said:


> Any update on this? Is the RPL from ACS enough to claim 15 points for your graduation or should it be assessed by Engineers Australia as well? I am also on the same boat, so any update would be greatly helpful for me.


You cannot claim both RPL and points for bachelors degree. If ACS has successfully assessed your RPL, no need to get education assessed. You can then claim points for Experience & RPL.


----------



## anil1176 (Mar 4, 2015)

@KRAVIRAJ82
The website in your link says that - if you have already been assessed by ACS as insufficient ICT qualifications then you have to pay $200.
But if you are applying for RPL for the first time then you only have to pay $50 in addition. I apid $550 in total last year.


----------



## anil1176 (Mar 4, 2015)

manushri said:


> Hi All,
> I got a reply from ACS that I need to apply under RPL route for ICT business Analyst. I am in process of preparing the project report under RPL. Because of this RPL route my points for work exp have become 0.
> I have done my B.Com and MBA (finance). What I am interested in understanding is, if I need to take a separate assessment for my MBA degree or B.Com Degree by vetoes, if i need to claim 15 points?
> 
> ...


@Manusri
You can claim points for your qualification without further assessment. But you mentioned that, after RPL assessment you are now having 0 years experience; so advice you to check if you are then eligible for the visa, as i think you need minimum 3 years of experience in your skill area.


----------



## pori37 (Apr 14, 2015)

anil1176 said:


> @Manusri
> You can claim points for your qualification without further assessment. But you mentioned that, after RPL assessment you are now having 0 years experience; so advice you to check if you are then eligible for the visa, as i think you need minimum 3 years of experience in your skill area.


hi

can anyone share business analyst roles and responsibilities with +ve acs assessment pls


----------



## pebzbuan (Jul 2, 2015)

*help RPL ACS Support Engineer*

hi, 

I'm on the process of having my skills assessment with ACS. I had BS Commerce as my degree back in college but have 13 years of IT experience.

I need some help how to start writing my RPL as I was advised by ACS to create an RPL. anyone here who have RPL sample? any successful RPL applicants before?

help please.

regards, 

pebz


----------



## roy1947 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi,

Does ACS consider exp only in last 10 yrs ?

I have IT exp starting from Jan'2004.
I am going through RPL route.

If I submit my application to ACS now Sept'2015, will they consider my exp since last 10 yrs ?
i.e. ACS will eat-up 6 yrs of my exp and hence my exp will start counting from ?

sept'15 - 10yr +6 yr = Sept'2011 ?

OR

jan'2004 + 6yr = Jan'2010 ?

Help pls.

Thank-you


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

roy1947 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does ACS consider exp only in last 10 yrs ?
> 
> ...


ACS will deduct the first 6 years of your experience, even if it falls outside the 10 years bracket.

For claiming points on the EOI, your relevant experience in the last 10 years is considered.


----------



## ba101 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi,

Education: graduated 2006 BS Industrial Engineering (Philippines)
Work Experience: 2006 to 2015 (present) Business Analyst (Philippines and USA)
planning to apply for visa via subclass 189.

I'm planning to go through ACS RPL route since I have BS Industrial Engineering. My question is related to getting points for educational qualification. I understand that I can use the RPL results for my work experience for points. However, how do I get credit for my BS degree? Do I need to get a separate certification from another Australian body or my school records will suffice?


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

ba101 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Education: graduated 2006 BS Industrial Engineering (Philippines)
> Work Experience: 2006 to 2015 (present) Business Analyst (Philippines and USA)
> ...


the acs result letter would not mention anything about your education, as it non ICT.

You have to get it assessed with VETASSESS, we did the same for BCom


----------



## Rahul77 (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi - I am B.TECH civil with 15 years of IT experience. Can someone please advise when I go for skill assessment(ACS), should it be general assessment or RPL. 

If its RPL, whether I would get point for my B.tech


----------



## roy1947 (Aug 20, 2015)

Rahul77 said:


> Hi - I am B.TECH civil with 15 years of IT experience. Can someone please advise when I go for skill assessment(ACS), should it be general assessment or RPL.
> 
> If its RPL, whether I would get point for my B.tech


Hi,

I am also in the same boat. (CIVIL Engg)

I read in another forum that education assessment is not recognized if the degree is recognized in Australia.
Also, someone posted that Delhi University is in Group A under AQF system.

But I am not able to find the link showing Indian universities recognized in australia.

If someone has the same then pls post.

Thanks


----------



## aravind m (Jun 26, 2013)

Rahul77 said:


> Hi - I am B.TECH civil with 15 years of IT experience. Can someone please advise when I go for skill assessment(ACS), should it be general assessment or RPL.
> 
> If its RPL, whether I would get point for my B.tech


Hi, 
please take RPL route, ACS might deduct 6 yrs exp.
You need to get your qualification(s) assessed by VETASSESS and claim points.


----------



## aravind m (Jun 26, 2013)

hope the below link would be useful :

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...i-need-vetassess-assessment-applying-eoi.html


----------



## vineetkakkar (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi Ayyaram,

I have a non ICT degree and going to do ACS via RPL, can you put in some guidance on preparation of RPL report of if possible share some samples please

- Vineet


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi All,

I am holding a MBA (Marketing June 2011) +B.E. (Computer Science June 2009)
from Indian reputed University.
My Work Experience:
Company A :0.4 Year - Territory Manager (Non IT company -Till November 2011 )
Company B : November 2011 to present(Jan 2016)
2.0 year - Business Analyst 
2.3 year - Business Analyst but promoted to next level so in payslip it is mentioned as "Business process lea" ( Total 4.2 year of experience here in company B. Roles and Responsibility :Kind of work deal with Excel, SAS, Unix, Regression Modeling. To provide what kind of media or store level promotion should client do to get more ROI, to increase market share and all)

Now My Question is: 
1.I should apply for this ICT Business Analyst code or any other ?
2.My Accessing Authority will be ACS?
3. Will I get a positive approval as I can see B.E. computer shows the ICT major and MBA Marketing subjects will become a reference for the Business Analyst pos( I am having all payslip and all genuine docs of degree with no backlog in any single subject)
4. I should not think for RPL and all. Right ? As I have degree and suitable experience.
5. Company B's designation of Business Process lead will be counted by ACS ? or Should I get a letter of working as Business Analyst only from my company's Team leader or HR ?
6. How much experience will they account ? ( 2.9 years or 2.5 year ? I mean while deducting 2 years will they deduct from company B ?)


----------



## kraviraj82 (Feb 9, 2015)

ajay23888 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am holding a MBA (Marketing June 2011) +B.E. (Computer Science June 2009)
> from Indian reputed University.
> ...


Hi , Since u r with BE computer science I don't think u need RPL and they won't be deducting any exp. Check the acs guidelines for ur ug n pg. Since ur pg in marketing might create some confusion, but pl check guidelines. Moreover send to Acs in general category it might work if not then rpl.


----------



## noorjahan (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

Iam new to this forum.
I have done my BS in zoology and have 1.5 years in BPO Infosys in IT dept and then 5yrs experience in IT field as analyst.

Could anyone guide me how should I go abt my assessment for both qualification and experience. .
Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
Regards
NOOR


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi Experts,
I am in process of submitting my ACS skill assessment. I need help to submit my ACS skill assessment
I am SAP HR consultant with 8 years experience and currently working on AU457 visa in Australia about to complete 1 year in April.
I have MBA and Bachelor Degree but not in IT. I am SAP HR certified consultant and then started my career in SAP HR. I have two questions
With SAP HR Certification can I submit ACS or do I need to submit RPL. As All my experience is in SAP HR
2. I have got all the letters in ACS format from HR will ACS approve all my experience or if I submit RPL experience will be deducted.

Kindly advice as it will help me to submit my skill assessment. Thanks for your guidance.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## a2avin (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi All,

I applied for ACS on 22-Dec, on 11-Jan I got a response from ACS to convert my application to RPL application. I have responded backon 30-Jan.
1. What is the normal processing timelines for an RPL application?
2. I have applied for ICT BA 261111
Educational Qualification BE Mech 2004, MBA International Business 2011
Work Exp: 10 Yrs 7months all in IT

Would they deduct 6 years for all RPL applications or would that be different for different applicants?

Thanks


----------



## C M ASIM (Feb 13, 2016)

ayyaram said:


> Hi,
> 
> Name: Ayyaram
> 
> ...


Hi. Can you please share your job duties you mentioned for ACS positive skill assessment under ANZSCO code 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)

Thanks.


----------



## C M ASIM (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi. Can anyone PM me the JOB DUTIES of ICT Business Analyst ANZSCO code 261111 approved by ACS recently. Thanks a lot.


----------



## wanwar (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi all, 

do we have an lawyers recommendation to assist to RPL from ACS ?


----------



## wanwar (Jun 11, 2016)

HI all, 

I am in same situation as rest of you 
where I have been working as business analyst for 9 years but don't have ICT education. to proceed further i need to have RPL application w.r.t business analyst via ACS. 

i am looking for immigration lawyer who could assist me making sure that application doesnt have any lose end.


----------



## wanwar (Jun 11, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi Experts,
> I am in process of submitting my ACS skill assessment. I need help to submit my ACS skill assessment
> I am SAP HR consultant with 8 years experience and currently working on AU457 visa in Australia about to complete 1 year in April.
> I have MBA and Bachelor Degree but not in IT. I am SAP HR certified consultant and then started my career in SAP HR. I have two questions
> ...


Hi Ridhi, 

I am in exactly 100 % same situation as yours and i need your assistance. 
could it be possible for you to have email chat or phone talk with me 



i am really stuck and need your help here.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Can you elaborate where do you find problem in moving further?
Is it RPL template or the whole process?


----------



## wanwar (Jun 11, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> Can you elaborate where do you find problem in moving further?
> Is it RPL template or the whole process?


to began with it is the RPL template.

I have got the experience letter from all the companies i have worked. 
now i need submit the application via RPL to ACS to proceed further. 
parallel to this, i may want to apply for Vatasses for degree .since ACS will only evaluate experience.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes, do the vetassess for the degree. As i overlooked that and did one after another. RPL template is not hard as it seems. You go in your flow. You will be alright.


----------



## wanwar (Jun 11, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> Yes, do the vetassess for the degree. As i overlooked that and did one after another. RPL template is not hard as it seems. You go in your flow. You will be alright.


Hi, 

thanks for your reply.

could you please advice if i can apply for degree evaluation by vatesses in parallel to RPL? if so what would be the process for it? 

what options do I have to chose. 

regards


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

It is PTA from vetassess you need to perform. what is your degree? Does it have ICT content to consider as ICT minor at least. If it is then you may not need to go for vetassess. You can get PTA to just assess your degree, no harm in trying that.

For me it is quite fast. You may check my timelines in my thread or in my signature.


----------



## wanwar (Jun 11, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> It is PTA from vetassess you need to perform. what is your degree? Does it have ICT content to consider as ICT minor at least. If it is then you may not need to go for vetassess. You can get PTA to just assess your degree, no harm in trying that.
> 
> For me it is quite fast. You may check my timelines in my thread or in my signature.


My degree is Bachelors in Business Administration 4 years. 
Let me check with PTA.


----------



## joshiakshay30 (Jul 18, 2016)

Dear Sr. Members,

I need one advice, after reading this thread on RPL route for skill assessment. My situation is similar - non-ICT degree (I have bachelor of engineering in Electrical Engineering) but have worked in IT industry for nearly 15 years, and plan to apply under ICT BUsiness Analyst.

Hence, I know for sure that ACS will not recognise my qualification to be equivalent of ICT major, so will recommend for RPL. So the question is:
Can i directly apply for RPL to start with, or do i definitely have to first apply for ACS skill assessment and only after they ask to apply under RPL, i apply through RPL route? 

Thanks
Joshi


----------



## sharekhan (Jul 22, 2016)

I need some guidance from people who have done RPL. 

I have a non-ICT qualification and about 9 years experience as ICT Business Analyst.

I saw the RPL form and understand that needs to be completed together with the 2 project reports. Is there any anything else needed ? 
Do I need to get my qualification transcripts and have them attested and submitted (they are non-ICT qualifications) ?
Do I need to get any other documents from either educational institution or present/past employers ?


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

sharekhan said:


> I need some guidance from people who have done RPL.
> 
> I have a non-ICT qualification and about 9 years experience as ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> ...


You need to get the documents required for ACS on top of the RPL template. Refer to any ACS thread to get more info on the documents


----------



## sharekhan (Jul 22, 2016)

Sorry, I should have been more specific.

My wife is the main applicant and her application is ready. To get 5 more points for the spousal qualifications section, I need to do 2 things - one is to show that my occupation is in the skills list (for which I need to do an RPL since my degree is non-ICT) and second is to get the required English level, which I do have.

So my understanding is other than the RPL formats and report which I will need to write, I will also need to submit these non-ICT degree transcripts just as its done for the regular ACS assessment ?


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

sharekhan said:


> Sorry, I should have been more specific.
> 
> My wife is the main applicant and her application is ready. To get 5 more points for the spousal qualifications section, I need to do 2 things - one is to show that my occupation is in the skills list (for which I need to do an RPL since my degree is non-ICT) and second is to get the required English level, which I do have.
> 
> So my understanding is other than the RPL formats and report which I will need to write, I will also need to submit these non-ICT degree transcripts just as its done for the regular ACS assessment ?


Yes, Your degree & transcripts. And if the degree is not recognized to AQF standards, You may need to take the VetAssess path to get the degree qualified.


----------



## abhitripathi (Jul 25, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> Yes, Your degree & transcripts. And if the degree is not recognized to AQF standards, You may need to take the VetAssess path to get the degree qualified.


I've read in various threads that even if your degree is non ICT related such as Mechanical, you still get 15 points for education, and assessment by Vetassess is not required for the same. Can someone pls confirm ?


----------



## abhitripathi (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi Pon,

Can you pls confirm ?


----------



## aravind m (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi abhitripathi,

If you can't find the below lines in your ACS Assessment letter then you definitely need to get VETASSESS done as ACS has not assessed your educational qualifications as they can only assess ICT relevant courses

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Engineering (*** Engineering) from *** University completed August 20** has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You can file your EOI but your Case Officer may reject your application (after paying your Visa FEE) as you don't have assessment for your education and you are claiming points and taking advantage of the points in Visa Queue.

In some cases, Case Officer may give you 30 days time to get your education assessed. But VETASSESS timelines are from 01 week to 12 weeks, so if you don't get assessment from VETASSESS within 30 days your CO will reject your application. And you loose your Visa FEE.

Regards,
Aravind


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 30, 2009)

aravind m said:


> Hi abhitripathi,
> 
> If you can't find the below lines in your ACS Assessment letter then you definitely need to get VETASSESS done as ACS has not assessed your educational qualifications as they can only assess ICT relevant courses
> 
> ...


Hi Aravind..I have B Tech in chemical engg but I am working as software engineer from last 10 years..Does this mean even after filing RPL, I need to get my degree assessed from VETASSESS ?

Regards
Sumit


----------



## hictegypt (Dec 15, 2016)

Following..


----------



## andyrent (Apr 17, 2010)

HI All 
I have submitted for ACS today, 30th December - my details:
- Experience 13 years , with 8 yrs abroad
- ICT Business Analyst 
- PTE avg 73 
- Hoping for 15 in work exp, to get 65 score.

Can anyone tell when I could apply for EOI and chances for EOI with 65 score for ICT Business Analyst


----------



## khan4344 (Feb 6, 2017)

I applied for ACS assessment on 19th January but nothing heard from them as of today. 

Any idea how long will they take?


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

C M ASIM said:


> Hi. Can you please share your job duties you mentioned for ACS positive skill assessment under ANZSCO code 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
> 
> Thanks.


 May I know why didn't you submit your experiences from 2003 instead 2009? ACS looks to consider the project date submitted on RPL


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

ayyaram said:


> Hi,
> 
> Name: Ayyaram
> 
> ...


Hello Ayyaram, Can you please share your RPL report privately ?


----------



## prasys (May 15, 2017)

Hi All,

I have both Master's Degree and my undergraduate degree. My undergraduate degree is from an Australian University and My Master's Degree is from a university in Malaysia.

In order to verify , do I need to get it verified in order to proceed ?


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

prasys said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have both Master's Degree and my undergraduate degree. My undergraduate degree is from an Australian University and My Master's Degree is from a university in Malaysia.
> 
> In order to verify , do I need to get it verified in order to proceed ?


I think assessment will be done regardless of your degree (In my opinion). This thread is for RPL related queries ?

Are you wanting to ask do you also need RPL for your skills assessment ?


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

prasys said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have both Master's Degree and my undergraduate degree. My undergraduate degree is from an Australian University and My Master's Degree is from a university in Malaysia.
> 
> In order to verify , do I need to get it verified in order to proceed ?


*I think assessment will be done regardless of your degree (In my opinion).* This thread is for RPL related queries ?

Are you wanting to ask do you also need RPL for your skills assessment ?
:bounce:


----------



## prasys (May 15, 2017)

oz.productguy said:


> *I think assessment will be done regardless of your degree (In my opinion).* This thread is for RPL related queries ?
> 
> Are you wanting to ask do you also need RPL for your skills assessment ?
> :bounce:


Probably , I am new here totally. Learning through the process. I saw this thread and it is in line with the field that I am doing currently.

I may get in touch with you or someone here PM , to learn more about the migration process as well


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

Hello All,

can we get some samples on how to go about BA RPL.
I do understand that it has to be written by the applicant which we all would do but we need a format to follow and express our experience in our own words.

Any help would be really appreciated as this item takes up a lot of time in going for ACS and before any change happens to PR process we all want to be in pool of pr process.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

pon.saravanan said:


> Yes, do the vetassess for the degree. As i overlooked that and did one after another. RPL template is not hard as it seems. You go in your flow. You will be alright.


Hello Pon Saravanan,
Hope you're doing well mate.

I notice that you did an ACS RPL for Software Engineering with Mechanical Engineering Bachelors. You state that you were assessed as positive by ACS with 9 years of experience. Did ACS deduct 6 years from your total experience?? Did you do PTA from VETASSESS only to get points for Education?

I am in a similar boat as yours, my graduation was BTech in Industrial Engineering and I completed my Masters in International Business. experience-wise I am able to show 7 years 6 months of business analysis experience. Any advice you would like to give? can you PM me your number so that we can be in touch?....Me and my spouse are planning to apply for a PR visa this year, so exploring a few options. 


Kind Regards,
Abhilash


----------



## nadiakhalid2 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello
Today i received my ACS result. I have few issues which need clarification and I would really appreciate if anybody can help me. following is the result:

*Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.* 
The following employment after October 2016 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code. 
Dates: 10/10 - 03/17 – 6 year(s) 4 month(s) 
Position: Software Developer 
Employer: Telcon Engineering Pvt Ltd 
Country: PAKISTAN 
The following employment has been assessed as not suitable. 
Dates: 12/05 - 10/10 – 0 year(s) 0 month(s) 
Position: IT Officer - Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Detail 
Employer: Telcon Engineering Pvt Ltd
Country: PAKISTAN 

as far as my understanding, I cannot claim any points for experience as ACS has deducted 6 years from my positive 6 years 3 months assessment. They did not consider my 5 year employment from dec2005 to oct 2010 which was in same company but under different job title. The reason they have given is insufficient details. My query is whether I should email them and request them to reassess my experience from 2005 to 2010 if i provide the required documents or should i apply for another assessment paying full fees again?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Hi, I think you should appeal to check if they revise their decision. In my limited knowledge of reading their process, they do deduct 6 years from the total exp to highlight the 'Skill level requirement met date'. In your case they have skipped the IT officer exp. Did you get a letter from your earlier employer HR to validate your programming experience? I believe a statutory doc signed by your supervisor is enough. 

Thanks, 
Abhi
Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## nmtrung83 (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi All,

I got my result from ACS yesterday and they said that my qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for skill assessment. They offered me to change to RPL.

I just wonder if I do RPL and get a positive result then can I claim 10 points in the point test for my qualification?

Many thanks.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

nmtrung83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my result from ACS yesterday and they said that my qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for skill assessment. They offered me to change to RPL.
> 
> ...


RPL usually means they will deduct 6 yrs of experience.


----------



## ndhankher (Sep 3, 2016)

nmtrung83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my result from ACS yesterday and they said that my qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for skill assessment. They offered me to change to RPL.
> 
> ...


Hi mate,
When did you send the ACS application and after how many days they came back to you and offered you to change to RPL?
Tnx


----------



## nmtrung83 (Jul 28, 2017)

ndhankher said:


> Hi mate,
> When did you send the ACS application and after how many days they came back to you and offered you to change to RPL?
> Tnx


I sent it on 21th Jun 2017 and they replied me on 28th Jul 2017.


----------



## dilanjan (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi 

I applied for NSW EOI submitted on 3rd Oct 2016 

ICT Business Analyst

Points 70

Age - 25
English 10
Exp -15
Qualification - 15
state -5

will I get an invitation from NSW ? with this points?


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi guys, 

Is there any RPL sample? I would like to know how many words is sufficient for each section


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is there any RPL sample? I would like to know how many words is sufficient for each section


6 to 10 lines should be good. don't over do.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

whynotaustralia said:


> 6 to 10 lines should be good. don't over do.


but I am a bit confused with the attached sample, it states 2000-3000 for each sub-section, which means 30000-40000 total

View attachment ACS-Project-Report-Form-Sample.pdf


----------



## ashishsingh2902 (Aug 12, 2017)

*Btech with MBA*

Guys 
I have a Btech degree in IT(2006-10) and an MBA in finance (2013-15). I have close to 4 years of experience as Business Analyst (2011-2013 and 2015-2017). Should I declare my MBA degree in ACS? Will it create a problem with extra years of work ex being deducted ?
Also, if I do NOT declare my MBA for ACS, will it create a problem later in form 80 ?


----------



## vkulkarni (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi guys, 

I have a similar profile.
1. I did my B.E.(Electronics Engineering). 

2.Post which I worked in an IT company as a SAP ASAP developer for 2.5 years

3.Post which I did my MBA (full time 2yrs-PGDM) in (IT + Marketing), course had lot of IT subjects

4.Post which I have work experience of 3.5 years as a business analyst 

I wish to apply for Ict BA.. 
Questions 
1.Which qualification should I use? 
2.Would my premba experience count? 
3.Heard that 65 points may also not be enough to get an invite because of the limited vacancies, Is it true? 

Thanks in advance. 
Regards, 
Varun


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> but I am a bit confused with the attached sample, it states 2000-3000 for each sub-section, which means 30000-40000 total
> 
> View attachment 80906


Apologies, responding late. Guess you would have finished the filing. However, there is no need to elaborate all sections. When you mention projects, explain those in detail. But other aspects could be between 6 to 10 at the max. This is basis my personal experience. Didn't face any issue.

However, do make sure that you get your project script verified online for plagiarism. Just google it, there are plenty of softwares who check for free. ACS rejects RPLs if it is copy pasted from somewhere.


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

vkulkarni said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a similar profile.
> 1. I did my B.E.(Electronics Engineering).
> ...


You should try to score through PTE / IELTS.
Incase 65 is after superior score in PTE, then look for state sponsorship, that might take you to 70. At 70 you may get an invite faster. If you are married then check if your spouse can apply as well, you would get 5 additional points for your better half's eligibility. 

Finally, You should *NOT* hide any qualification / whatsoever in your application. There have been several cases reported where this got people into trouble .

all the best


----------



## vkulkarni (Oct 12, 2017)

I am assuming.. I would get the following points 
a. Age - 30 
b. PTE - 10
c.Work Ex(only post mba counted) - 5
d.Qualification(considering mba) - 15
e. Partner skills - 5
Total points - 65


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

vkulkarni said:


> I am assuming.. I would get the following points
> a. Age - 30
> b. PTE - 10
> c.Work Ex(only post mba counted) - 5
> ...


Why 10 for PTE ? Try for a superior score. Give it your best shot, as it will be a differentiating factor for invitation. 

Experience before MBA should also count if it is relevant and inline with your educational qualifications.


----------



## khajster (Mar 26, 2017)

*Skills Assessment or RPL - A Dilemma!*

Hi All. Following is my profile (points) for AUS PR:

Subclass: 189
AGE: 25
PTE: 20
Bachelors: 15
Experience: ??? This is where I need some inputs from the group here.

I have overall 16 years of experience with 11 years experience in the Software Engineer category that I would like to apply for.

However, I completed my tertiary education after 8.5 years of my relative work experience.

Should I go for Skills Assessment or RPL? Skills assessment costs $500 and RPL $550.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

whynotaustralia said:


> Why 10 for PTE ? Try for a superior score. Give it your best shot, as it will be a differentiating factor for invitation.
> 
> 
> 
> Experience before MBA should also count if it is relevant and inline with your educational qualifications.




I have an MBA in IT systems. I was not taken into account. Only bachelors in ICT was. I applied for ICT BA 261111


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Hello All,
I submitted my ACS - RPL application on 5-Nov, and today the status shows "With Assessor". Would you guys know how long does it typically take to receive a recommendation letter at this stage?

Thanks in advance! 

Thanks, 
Abhi
Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## aupr04 (Nov 1, 2017)

*457 and 189 visa Processing same time*

Currently my 457 is being processed and I am intending to apply for 189 PR in parallel. I came to know if my 457 grant came later then it will cancel my PR. Can anyone please advise if that is correct?


----------



## Quizzity (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi,

Below is my profile,

B.E in ECE,
IT work ex for 44 months
then 2 years MBA (PGDM) (Although there are few IT subjects, I believe ICT content is very less in this)
Post MBA IT work ex is 18 months (current job),

My questions are, 

1. With Bachelors in BE ECE, Should I go with General ICT skill assessment or via RPL?


2. Which ANZSCO has better chances of matching with ECE subjects? (As of now I have 65 points)


3. Will they deduct more years of experience because of my MBA degree?


Thanks


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

My spouse is applying for partner points. He is a ICT BA (261111) with 70 months of work exp (just 2 months short of 6 years).
He has done BE Electronics and then MBA in Finance and is working as a BA. He is also PMP certified.

How many years of work Experience will be deducted? As his ACS is only for partner points, a positive assessment is enough for our case.

----------------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO	: 261313 
Total Points – 60 (65 in Feb 2018)
EOI - Yet to file

ACS + Outcome : Aug 2017

PTE1 - L71 R75 S56 W72
PTE2 - L60 R54 S30 W75
PTE3 - L73 R78 S62 W86
PTE4 - L63 R76 S55 W66
PTE5 – L68 R71 S74 W71


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Quizzity said:


> Hi,
> 
> Below is my profile,
> 
> ...


1/ How many % subjects in your BE contribute to ICT subjects for the skill code you are applying for? If its below 33% then you qualify for ACS - RPL application. 

2/ Not sure, you would have to review ACS - job code information doc to get a better idea. I'm assuming since you have an MBA you're looking to go via the 261111 (ICT BA) route. 

3/ Per ACS reference docs, it's good to have a bandwidth of 6 years work exp in a related occupation. 


Hope this helps. 


Thanks, 
Abhi
Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

My spouse is applying for partner points. He is a ICT BA (261111) with 70 months of work exp (just 2 months short of 6 years).
He has done BE Electronics and then MBA in Finance and is working as a BA. He is also PMP certified.

How many years of work Experience will be deducted? As his ACS is only for partner points, a positive assessment is enough for our case.

----------------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO	: 261313 
Total Points – 60 (65 in Feb 2018)
EOI - Yet to file

ACS + Outcome : Aug 2017

PTE1 - L71 R75 S56 W72
PTE2 - L60 R54 S30 W75
PTE3 - L73 R78 S62 W86
PTE4 - L63 R76 S55 W66
PTE5 – L68 R71 S74 W71


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

siddheshsiddhi said:


> My spouse is applying for partner points. He is a ICT BA (261111) with 70 months of work exp (just 2 months short of 6 years).
> He has done BE Electronics and then MBA in Finance and is working as a BA. He is also PMP certified.
> 
> How many years of work Experience will be deducted? As his ACS is only for partner points, a positive assessment is enough for our case.
> ...


Not sure, per ACS guideline it's 6 years for RPL application, but I'm noticing cases wherein 4 years are deducted. It's good to have a cover of 6 years exp prior to filing a RPL IMO.


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi All 

I am applying in ACS for Business Analyst with 10 years of experience..
I have done Engineering - B.E in Electronics and Communication..

How many years wil they deduct..?
Will they ask to go via RPL..?

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

harsm123 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am applying in ACS for Business Analyst with 10 years of experience..
> I have done Engineering - B.E in Electronics and Communication..
> ...


Check the ACS guidance doc. How many % of subjects contribute to ICT modules. If it's more than 33% but less than 50% then you qualify as ICT minor. If it's b/w 50 and 100%, then you qualify as ICT major. BE in Electronics and Comm will most probably be an RPL application. Just my 2 cents. Experts, please correct if I'm wrong. I'm in a similar boat as yours though - BTech, MSc, 9+ years of exp, filed in RPL awaiting results. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## suni4949 (Nov 20, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I am a civil engineer graduate with 10 years of experience as a business analyst and I have been asked to provide a RPL report for the skill set ICT Business Analyst. Can somebody please help me with a sample RPL report.

Thanks,
Sunita


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

suni4949 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am a civil engineer graduate with 10 years of experience as a business analyst and I have been asked to provide a RPL report for the skill set ICT Business Analyst. Can somebody please help me with a sample RPL report.
> 
> ...


Google is your best friend , here is what I got from google when I was writing up my RPL in Oct last year. Although it does not reflect exactly what I wrote, but this doc along with the ACSBOK helped me get my head around different sections.

The report itself is divided into two sections:-

Section 1 focusses on Core and General ICT knowledge areas as mentioned in ACSBOK. Here you need to refresh memory, thinking back atleast 10-15 years...right from graduation up until now. Justify how you gained a particular skill set from your graduation / experiences.

Section 2 focusses on Project Reports. You need to choose any two Projects delivered within the last 5 years and write about it in detail. Stick to what's asked and you should be fine IMO. You can choose multi-phase Projects too if Phase 2 does not have the exact same set of deliverables as Phase 1. 

Note: No one will forward their actual RPL reports, as they are a personal record of their experiences and I believe ACS has plagiarism checkers. So use what you see as a guide to gather your thoughts, and write in your own words. 

Hope this helps!

Cheers,
Abhi


----------



## YashPlanB (Mar 30, 2018)

Hello,
I tried searching a lot and of-course in the forum to see if there was any answer for my scenario to claim spousal points, but could not find one. My education qualification and ICT skills (listed under MLTSSL) come under ACS. No issues here! But need inputs for below question:

1) My question is on claiming spousal points for skills. Spouse education is MBA finance (falls under VETASSESS) and have 10 years experiece in ICT skill ((listed under MLTSSL). Should I access skills with ACS (RPL route) and also education assessment with VETASSESS or only ACS-RPL is enough? 

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

YashPlanB said:


> Hello,
> I tried searching a lot and of-course in the forum to see if there was any answer for my scenario to claim spousal points, but could not find one. My education qualification and ICT skills (listed under MLTSSL) come under ACS. No issues here! But need inputs for below question:
> 
> 1) My question is on claiming spousal points for skills. Spouse education is MBA finance (falls under VETASSESS) and have 10 years experiece in ICT skill ((listed under MLTSSL). Should I access skills with ACS (RPL route) and also education assessment with VETASSESS or only ACS-RPL is enough?
> ...


If she can get a positive assessment from ACS, under MLTSSL code, then it is sufficient for you to claim spouse points
No need to get her degree assessed separately 

I am sure you are aware that she also needs to meet English and other small requirements

Cheers


----------



## YashPlanB (Mar 30, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If she can get a positive assessment from ACS, under MLTSSL code, then it is sufficient for you to claim spouse points
> No need to get her degree assessed separately
> 
> I am sure you are aware that she also needs to meet English and other small requirements
> ...


Thank you @newbienz. Appreciate your quick response and yes she has good PTE score.
It would be great if you have/can provide a reference links for my case of only ACS-RPL is enough for spouse points.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

YashPlanB said:


> Thank you @newbienz. Appreciate your quick response and yes she has good PTE score.
> It would be great if you have/can provide a reference links for my case of only ACS-RPL is enough for spouse points.
> 
> Thanks.


Yiu can read the DIBP website for requirements to claim partner points 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/partner-skills-documents.aspx

If you still have doubts, better to consult a MARA agent

Cheers


----------



## jdwsam100 (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi Guys

Can you advise me on ACS RPL, I came from Non-ICT background and got total 16 yrs of exp. When I applied ACS they sent me to do RPL. I have some questions. 

1. If I don't want to do RPL submission what is going to happen? how many yrs of deduction in exp? or unsuccessful??
2. Is it compulsory doing RPL for Non-ICT? because I am giving just partners skills to my wife who is the main applicant for the PR.
3. I have already uploaded a valid genuine 16 yrs exp in ICT business analyst in ACS website.

Thanks in advance.
jdwsam100


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

jdwsam100 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Can you advise me on ACS RPL, I came from Non-ICT background and got total 16 yrs of exp. When I applied ACS they sent me to do RPL. I have some questions.
> 
> ...


If ACS has sent back your application to complete a RPL application, you have no choice other than to continue in that application type.

1. You must get your skill assessed by ACS. If you submit your RPL application, depending on your degree.. ACS may deduct somewhere between 4-6 years out of total exp. ACS skills assesment guideline doc clearly explains this application type, please re-read. Its good to have more than 6 years of exp, if you want a positive assessment.

2. Yes, if ICT content in your or your wife's degree is below 25% then your degree is neither ICT major or minor. Thus you must go via RPL application type to get your skills assessed. I submitted RPL application for myself and my wife. To get partner skill points, you need to get your spouse's skill assessed and she needs to have atleast competent English.

3. Doesn't matter, if ACS has asked you to revise the application type to RPL.. you'll need to file one, there's no workaround. If your skills assesment is positive, 6 years of your work exp may be knocked off to get to the skill requirement met date.



Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## jdwsam100 (Aug 7, 2017)

nabhilash said:


> If ACS has sent back your application to complete a RPL application, you have no choice other than to continue in that application type.
> 
> 1. You must get your skill assessed by ACS. If you submit your RPL application, depending on your degree.. ACS may deduct somewhere between 4-6 years out of total exp. ACS skills assesment guideline doc clearly explains this application type, please re-read. Its good to have more than 6 years of exp, if you want a positive assessment.
> 
> ...


Thank you nabilash for a very clear reply.


----------



## ashnegi0007 (Mar 29, 2018)

Can you please share the RPL that you filled. I am also planning to file Business analyst but need RPL for the same.


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

ashnegi0007 said:


> Can you please share the RPL that you filled. I am also planning to file Business analyst but need RPL for the same.


I wouldn't recommend this. I would assume an RPL document would be under more scrutiny. If it is a sample format you are looking for, googling "RPL example ACS" would help


----------



## holydiver (May 25, 2018)

*ICT - Business Analyst - Help Required*

HI,

1. My spouse( Primary Applicant ) has a BE( Bio - Tech ) degree with 10 + years of BA experience. Should I go for RPL directly or should i go through normal ICT skill assessment? How many years would she lose?
2. For partner points, I wish to apply under ICT Project Manager which features on STSOL and NOT in MLTSSL What are my best Options?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

holydiver said:


> HI,
> 
> 1. My spouse( Primary Applicant ) has a BE( Bio - Tech ) degree with 10 + years of BA experience. Should I go for RPL directly or should i go through normal ICT skill assessment? How many years would she lose?
> 2. For partner points, I wish to apply under ICT Project Manager which features on STSOL and NOT in MLTSSL What are my best Options?
> ...


1/ Your wife is most likely a RPL candidate, please review ACS skill assesment guideline and anzsco code information documents to be sure. What ICT skill code is she planning to apply for?

2/ Sure, which means you can only apply for State sponsorship. If you both fall under MLTSSL list, then you can apply for 189 as well.

Cheers! 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## holydiver (May 25, 2018)

nabhilash said:


> 1/ Your wife is most likely a RPL candidate, please review ACS skill assesment guideline and anzsco code information documents to be sure. What ICT skill code is she planning to apply for?
> 
> 2/ Sure, which means you can only apply for State sponsorship. If you both fall under MLTSSL list, then you can apply for 189 as well.
> 
> ...


1. The ICT skill code she is applying for is ICT Business Analyst 261111
2. Didn't quite get your point. ICT Project Manager as a skill set in not in MLTSSL. what if I qualify as a Engineering manager which is a non ICT code but present in MLTSSL


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

holydiver said:


> 1. The ICT skill code she is applying for is ICT Business Analyst 261111
> 2. Didn't quite get your point. ICT Project Manager as a skill set in not in MLTSSL. what if I qualify as a Engineering manager which is a non ICT code but present in MLTSSL


2/ If you want to claim points for Partner Skills, you both should fall under the same list type..... STSOL or MLTSSL. It does not matter if you qualify as a Engineering Manager or a ICT PM. Review DHA guidelines on Partner Skills to know more.







Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Partha_Aus (May 18, 2018)

joshua1729 said:


> I wouldn't recommend this. I would assume an RPL document would be under more scrutiny. If it is a sample format you are looking for, googling "RPL example ACS" would help


Hi, Looking for some guidance to kick start my RPL for ANZSCO -systems analyst. Kindly share some of your expert ideas for writing it beautifully & perfectly. 

Many Thanks & Regards.


----------



## purki (Jun 21, 2018)

*ACS-ICT Business Analyst after VETASSESS positive Outcome*

Hi,

1. My wife is B.Tech in IT and have 6 years of experience in Business Analyst role with one company after her graduation. Before marriage, one of her friend suggested her for skill assessment with Vetassess for Market Research role and she received positive outcome. Now, as the occupation is not in any of the list for 189/190, can she apply for ACS skill assessment for ICT Business Analyst 261111 as her actual job roles and responsibilities are that of Business Analyst and Not Market Research?

2. I am B.Tech in Electrical with 7 years of experience in Business Analyst role. How many years would be deducted from my experience to be eligible for ICT BA role? 

3.My experience is majorly in insurance and banking companies as business analyst. Is it necessary to have experience with an IT company only for applying to ACS?


Thanks and Regards


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

purki said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. My wife is B.Tech in IT and have 6 years of experience in Business Analyst role with one company after her graduation. Before marriage, one of her friend suggested her for skill assessment with Vetassess for Market Research role and she received positive outcome. Now, as the occupation is not in any of the list for 189/190, can she apply for ACS skill assessment for ICT Business Analyst 261111 as her actual job roles and responsibilities are that of Business Analyst and Not Market Research?
> 
> ...


1. I think it is possible, but I will let the experts answer this.
2. It's ICT (Information and Communication Tech) Business Analyst, still, you can apply if your roles are somewhere close to the below description:

ICT Business Analyst
Identifies and communicates with users to formulate and produce a requirements specification to create system and software solutions. 

Tasks

working with users to formulate and document business requirements
identifying, investigating, and analysing business processes, procedures and work practices
identifying and evaluating inefficiencies and recommending optimal business practices, and system functionality and behaviour
using project management methodologies, principles and techniques to develop project plans and to cost, resource and manage projects
taking responsibility for deploying functional solutions, such as creating, adopting and implementing system test plans, which ensure acceptable quality and integrity of the system
creating user and training documentation, and conducting formal training classes
developing functional specifications for use by system developers
using data and process modelling techniques to create clear system specifications for the design and development of system software
acting as a central reference and information source, providing guidance and assistance in the system project decision making process


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Answers below in red



purki said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. My wife is B.Tech in IT and have 6 years of experience in Business Analyst role with one company after her graduation. Before marriage, one of her friend suggested her for skill assessment with Vetassess for Market Research role and she received positive outcome. Now, as the occupation is not in any of the list for 189/190, can she apply for ACS skill assessment for ICT Business Analyst 261111 as her actual job roles and responsibilities are that of Business Analyst and Not Market Research?
> 
> ...


----------



## purki (Jun 21, 2018)

nabhilash said:


> Answers below in red


1. How visa officer perceive two positive assessments for the same company and profile? Will it cause an issue during visa application assessment? 

Thanks


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

purki said:


> 1. How visa officer perceive two positive assessments for the same company and profile? Will it cause an issue during visa application assessment?
> 
> Thanks


No, Skills assessment is independent of the visa application process. So, if you decide to file an EOI as an ICT BA, you should have the evidence from the assessing authority that your skill equates that of an ICT BA. The evidence here is the results letter from ACS. 

Case Officer assigned to your Visa application will check the documents/evidence provided against your EOI details and validate your work experience details.

Having multiple assessments only increases your chances of getting an invite, and it is your personal choice if you want to get assessed as a "Management Consultant" or as a "ICT BA", but at the EOI stage you have to make a conscious choice of picking one profession and stick to the details.


----------



## purki (Jun 21, 2018)

nabhilash said:


> No, Skills assessment is independent of the visa application process. So, if you decide to file an EOI as an ICT BA, you should have the evidence from the assessing authority that your skill equates that of an ICT BA. The evidence here is the results letter from ACS.
> 
> Case Officer assigned to your Visa application will check the documents/evidence provided against your EOI details and validate your work experience details.
> 
> Having multiple assessments only increases your chances of getting an invite, and it is your personal choice if you want to get assessed as a "Management Consultant" or as a "ICT BA", but at the EOI stage you have to make a conscious choice of picking one profession and stick to the details.




Thanks Abhilash for clear and easy to understand reply. 

Just one last query, should we disclose our other positive assessment in EOI in order to be transparent or should we only focus on the one we are nominating? It is so because If case officer finds out the other positive assessment, he should not feel that any information is kept hidden from him. 

Thanks in advance..!!


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

purki said:


> Thanks Abhilash for clear and easy to understand reply.
> 
> Just one last query, should we disclose our other positive assessment in EOI in order to be transparent or should we only focus on the one we are nominating? It is so because If case officer finds out the other positive assessment, he should not feel that any information is kept hidden from him.
> 
> Thanks in advance..!!


We should focus only on one profession/Anzsco code we choose to apply for. Skillselect system is not designed to accept multiple occupations in one EOI. To delve into your use case, I'll need to open two EOIs.

EOI 1 - - Profession 1

EOI 2 - - Profession 2

Lets say you decide to submit two EOIs, and suppose you get an invite based on EOI 1, then you'll need to withdraw the other EOI. 

Keep it simple create an EOI /apply for a profession where the chances of getting an invite is more. Likewise, don't waste a chance of another deserving candidate who is waiting in line for an invite. Just a thought. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## pmtr (May 8, 2018)

I'm in a similar scenario to the original post. I actually have experience back to Oct 2006, but my ACS letter indicates Oct 2012, a dock of 6 years. I was under the impression I should only be docked 4 years for RPL. Can I challenge this? Based on how the current EOI rounds have been going, I can't afford to have so few points. Also, I realized this recently even though I submitted EOI in April, so my DOE will change if I lose these points. 😞


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

nabhilash said:


> Google is your best friend , here is what I got from google when I was writing up my RPL in Oct last year. Although it does not reflect exactly what I wrote, but this doc along with the ACSBOK helped me get my head around different sections.
> 
> The report itself is divided into two sections:-
> 
> ...


Thanks Abhi,

This sample document is what I was looking for and will help me to prepare my wife's RPL report.
I have some questions regarding the RPL report - 

1. Do these reports need to be attested by notary like all other documents for ACS?
2. Does my wife need to get her supervisors signature like those required in the experience letter?
3. Should I straight away apply for RPL or let ACS come back to me saying an RPL is required for the degree?

Thanks,


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Thanks Abhi,
> 
> This sample document is what I was looking for and will help me to prepare my wife's RPL report.
> I have some questions regarding the RPL report -
> ...


Sure,

1/ No. 

2/ No, anyone at her or 1 level up can sign the SD, if you can't get a reference letter. Anybody who can vouch for her skills. You don't want to disclose your intent of applying for a PR to a supervisor so early in the process.

Where does it mention its required to get a supervisors signature? Its good to have but not mandatory. In my case the company HR signed for one Co. 

3/ If you're sure it's a RPL case, don't think twice go ahead and file a RPL application rather than wait for 45 days for an Assessor to tell you to revise your application.

Hope this helps! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Indianboy (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi Experts,

I am have a 3 year diploma in computer engineering (Polytechnic) from BOARD OF TECHNICAL EDUCATION DELHI GOVT, completed in June 2001. I have been working since then as network engineer and have total of 17 years of experience now and applied for ACS in June. I have received a query from ACS yesterday to change the application type to RPL and pay AUD $ 200 and submit project report.

My question is why they are doing so as one of my friend having same qualification got the ACS assessment without any issues however they deducted 6 years of experience.

Should i counter the query or submit the fee and report?

Thanks


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Indianboy said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am have a 3 year diploma in computer engineering (Polytechnic) from BOARD OF TECHNICAL EDUCATION DELHI GOVT, completed in June 2001. I have been working since then as network engineer and have total of 17 years of experience now and applied for ACS in June. I have received a query from ACS yesterday to change the application type to RPL and pay AUD $ 200 and submit project report.
> 
> ...


Most probably it's a case of missing out on some documentation. There is no harm in reaching out to the assessor in writing. Present your case in a clear and concise fashion, don't use comparisons like you did above. Its likely that your friend's case was assessed by another officer, so it's best to keep names / cases out of equation. All the best! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Shekhar Singh (Nov 13, 2018)

jdwsam100 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Can you advise me on ACS RPL, I came from Non-ICT background and got total 16 yrs of exp. When I applied ACS they sent me to do RPL. I have some questions.
> 
> ...


a.	If you are suggested to apply for RPL, then you must apply for RPL. Otherwise your application will be rejected. For the deduction in experience, it depends on your academic qualification and relevant work experience. You can further consult with the ACS agent on the matter or you can directly ask to the ACS body. 
b.	Yes, it is necessary for you to do RPL for non ICT, if you are giving your skill points to your wife. The RPL you apply for must be relevant to the work experience you have.


----------



## NP1980 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi All,

Need your expert advise 

I have a query related to my RPL assessment. I am working as ICT BA with 11.4 years of work experience. I have Non ICT bachelor and Non ICT Master degree completed in April 2007 .

Experience 1 : Sept 2007 till Aug 2014 ( Role : ICT BA)
Experience 2 : Sep 2014 till date (Role : ICT BA) continuing in same organization with same role and designation.

I got ACS (RPL) assessment done last year when i had 10 years of experience. I got positive assessment with experience met date of Sept 2013. ACS cut first 6 years . when i submitted my EOI , i got 5 points for 4 years of relevant work experience after Sept 2013. In October 2018, as i completed total 5 years of relevant work experience, points in my EOI automatically increased by 5 points for work experience. Now my total work experience point is 10.

I am a bit confused as the EOI says that DIBP considers only last 10 years of work experience . In that case, i should not be able to claim points for experience beyond Sept 2017 (10 years completion), however i see that my points increased in Oct 2018 as i have relevant 5+ years of work experience.

Does DIBIP considers first 10 years of work experience or last 10 years of work ex from the date of effect of EOI ? 

Is it fine for me to go ahead with 10 points for work ex ? 

Please throw some light on my query .

Many Thanks !
NP


----------



## Bubbu (Oct 10, 2018)

*Doubts*

Hi.

I am logging in for ACS tomorrow. Same job code. ICT BA.

Have experience from Oct 2006 till date with 2 organizations.

Documents in hand

1. Relieving letter, SD from a colleague (managerial), payslips, bank statement showing credit of salary for previous organization.
2. SD from 2 colleagues (managerial), payslips for last 3 years, bank statement showing credit initially when i started with the current company, form - 16 for last 3 years, EPF passbook (all for current organization)
3. RPL, Resume, Passport ETC.

Questions.
1. Can my resume (roles and responsibilities) be same as the one's mentioned on SD from colleague.
2. My SD has around 15 roles and responsibilities from current organization (Have spent 11 years here. Is that enough ?

Any help here is much appreciated with the D-day nearing.


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi All,

I am planning to apply for ACS Skill assessment soon. I have Experience letter, offer letters, bank statements, pay slips, and Form 16 - tax return statements.

Can any one guide me on how to get SD notarized? Is it that any specific people who are authorized to do this? Or any normal notary people will do this? 

Appreciate any guidance on this.

Thank you.


----------



## adityauts (Mar 9, 2017)

*ACS assessment - Seeking Guidance/Suggestions*

Hi All, 

I would like know more information about the Skilled Visa in Category of 261111 - ICT Business Analysts.

My wife has completed her B.E in Electronics and Communication Engineering in Year 2008 and started job in the same Year.
Till date, she has got total 10+ Yrs experience in Business analyst profile.

Looking for suggestions/expert opinion before going for ACS assessment.

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

pawan1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to apply for ACS Skill assessment soon. I have Experience letter, offer letters, bank statements, pay slips, and Form 16 - tax return statements.
> 
> ...


Any registered notary will work. He should have a seal with his registration number displayed.


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

Bubbu said:


> Hi.
> 
> I am logging in for ACS tomorrow. Same job code. ICT BA.
> 
> ...


1. In my opinion, ideally, the resume should not be exactly the same in your roles and responsibility letter.
2. The SD should describe and be able to convince the case officer that your roles and responsibilities are suited to the ANZSCO that you have selected. The number does not matter much.

Regards,
A


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

pawan1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to apply for ACS Skill assessment soon. I have Experience letter, offer letters, bank statements, pay slips, and Form 16 - tax return statements.
> 
> ...


You don't need bank statement or tax return statement or even offer letter. Please refer to : https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/Application-Checklist.pdf

You either need an *Employment reference letter *or a *Statutory declaration *, If you're going for SD route then you just need the SD + payslip.

In regards to who can certify it, pharmacist or post offices are more convenient options. You can go to any chemist warehouse or priceline etc.


----------



## adityauts (Mar 9, 2017)

*ACS assessment - Seeking Guidance/Suggestions*

Hi All,

Can someone please share the reference letter format for 261111 - ICT Business Analysts.


----------



## canseler (Apr 14, 2019)

ashnegi0007 said:


> Can you please share the RPL that you filled. I am also planning to file Business analyst but need RPL for the same.


I also need an example for RPL.


----------



## Pandora04 (Apr 14, 2019)

Hello All,

Need help for my case:

My educational background is in Accounting (graduated in 2002). My work experience as following:
- 2002 to 2003 as internal finance 
- 2003-2018 as ERP consultant for finance/accounting.
Questions:
1.
May I know if am eligible to apply via IT skilled migration knowing that my education background is accounting but most of my work experience is in IT? If yes, Should I apply as Business Analyst or System Analyst or?
2. If yes, should I go ACS assessment or RPL directly? As it seems if go RPL way is cheaper $550; if general assessment then RPL( if I go through the forum like $500 + $200)
3. Anyone has guidance on how to justify ict minor/ major? Also the percentage?
4. Do I need to have my degree assessed?
Thank you in advance 😊 Sorry for having lots of queries 
Appreciate your help as am running out of time here due to age 😩


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Pandora04 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Need help for my case:
> 
> ...


There is no difference between Business or Systems analyst in an invite point of view, they are in the same pool.

Please read the ACS assessment guidelines booklet, all of the question you've asked are listed there.


----------



## Pandora04 (Apr 14, 2019)

Thanks for your reply, I hv gone thru acs website but not so clear on the answer. Kindly help if anyone has the answer. TIA!


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Pandora04 said:


> Thanks for your reply, I hv gone thru acs website but not so clear on the answer. Kindly help if anyone has the answer. TIA!


https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018.pdf

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/Summary of Criteria - 2017.pdf


----------



## Vedant2011 (Jun 26, 2019)

Hi All,

I am having 13+ years of working experience as an IT Analyst and Programmer. I am planning to get my skills accessed under 261311 - Analyst Programmer, and I have all roles and responsibilities certificates from my employers, along with salary slips and other related documents.

I am planning to go for ACS with RPL as my degree is a Non-ICT one as I never had 2 subjects related to Programming all through the years. Could you please help me with below


Does ACS will assess my education degree of Instrumentation and Control engineering too, so that I can claim the education points in my further process, or do I need to get my education accessed from some other authority

Could anyone please share the RPL for 261311 - Analyst Programmer or any sample for the reference.
Thanks


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

Vedant2011 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am having 13+ years of working experience as an IT Analyst and Programmer. I am planning to get my skills accessed under 261311 - Analyst Programmer, and I have all roles and responsibilities certificates from my employers, along with salary slips and other related documents.
> 
> ...


100% sure you have to go RPL route. Try googling for RPL reports but definitely write original one. They use various tools to check for plagiarism. 

Someone had paste sample RPL for other codes in this forum. You might find that useful to get a sense of what is required


----------



## Vedant2011 (Jun 26, 2019)

Hi ,

Thank you for your response and guidance.

I am having 4 years of Bachelors Degree in Instrumentation and Control engineering, I am not sure for the category it falls under, so planning to go with RPL directly. And couldn't get much information either from ACS or from any forums.

Will check the samples for RPL and will try to formulate one in my own words, just need some formulated ones for reference so that can get an idea to start with,

Thanks


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

Vedant2011 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Thank you for your response and guidance.
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter what your degree is. What matters is your choice of code/category to apply in and whether your experience matches that category's requirement. So first select the code you want to apply under - that will decide the agency for skills assessment. If you choose Analyst Programmer, it will be ACS.

Now the question comes whether your degree is relevant to this code. Your specific degree is not an ICT major and hence ACS will expect you to demonstrate your skill and experience through RPL. They will most probably deduct 6 years against qualification. Hence, you will only be able to claim 7 years exp.

Also note, max points are available when you have 8+ years experience in last 10 years. You will know the exact month from which you can claim experience once you receive your skills assessment.


----------

